# BSN Signs Dennis Wolf



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BSN Signs Dennis Wolf Dennis Wolf has officially joined the Florida-based supplement company BSN! The ???German Giant??? was sponsored for a number of years by fellow Florida supplement superpower Nutrex Research. With his genetic gifts, Dennis has a physique bodybuilders love. Born in Russia before his family eventually settled in Germany, Dennis began his competitive [...]

*Read More...*


----------

